# Wall Charger Installation Cost



## Diana Anderson (3 mo ago)

Just been quoted $2700 to install a wall charger. The guys seem legit and have great reviews. It’s a bit of a job as the cable needs a lot of routing. Looking at 7 hours of labor and a fair bit of wire etc. It’s a lot but does that sound about right at the high end?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

We would need much more information to assess whether that price is fair. I will say that that may be the highest estimate I've heard from anyone. Get at least 2 more estimates. And don't automatically assume that you need the fastest charging solution out there. Do some basic calculations to figure how much power you really need. Perhaps you need 50a, or 30a or less. I can serve my needs with a basic 115v outlet and the supplied mobile connector, but I also rely on a nearby supercharger on the very rare occasion that I find myself in a pinch. Good luck!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Honestly, with inflation rates recently that sounds about right. I put in a WC 3.5 years ago and had quotes going anywhere from $900-1300. Wound up doing it myself.

Just before I put my solar in I had to have the WC re-ran to meet code. Got two quotes and both were $3k 😳. Got lucky and Tesla Solar tweaked my existing setup to be code compliant for only $750 🙄


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Let's assume that you need 100 feet of 6 gauge 3 wire cable at around $7 per foot, a 60 amps 2-pole breaker at $20 plus miscellaneous conduits, you're looking at around $800 in material. So for a 7 hour job, the electrician is charging $300 per hour. That's very high unless I am missing something.

I did the whole thing by myself, a 70 feet wire installation, for about $200 4 years ago.

Are you able to pull the wire yourself or get some help doing it? Then you could hire an electrician to do the final work of connecting it to the electrical panel and to the charger or outlet.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt (Jun 18, 2021)

$500, complete with permit and city inspection about a year and a half ago. Installer was the only "Tesla approved" installer in town and charger is located right next to power panel.....60 amp circuit, 48 amp normal charge. It'll easily go from 3-100% overnight. Tried that just once though. Usually run it 15-25% to 80-90% though, depending on whether readying for a trip or just around town.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Diana Anderson said:


> Just been quoted $2700 to install a wall charger. The guys seem legit and have great reviews. It’s a bit of a job as the cable needs a lot of routing. Looking at 7 hours of labor and a fair bit of wire etc. It’s a lot but does that sound about right at the high end?


It sounds a little high to me, but it depends on the circumstances and what "a fair bit of wire" refers to. If they're burying the wire in conduit to a detached garage, it's definitely going to cost a lot more than routing through a house. I don't know of any electricians that will route through closed walls/ceilings and then close it up and paint it for you, but if there is one I suppose that would be pricier and more labor intensive too.


----------

